# ASA Paris



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Very good shoot, the town rolls out the red carpet. The buckles they town gets for the winners are sweet just wish I was going


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

*buckel*

Who has won one of the buckels and what do they look like?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

First time last year. Pretty nice setup even though some of the ranges are a pretty fair walk to get to.
Indoor vendor space which is always a plus.
Usual smooth running ASA shoot.
Great place to watch the shoot down. Grassy bank where spectators can watch the pros go at it.
Never shot the community shoot but I'm up for it this year.
As for the buckles, well guys like me will never see one unless somebody wills one to me. :wink:


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

*paris*

I was thinking of going this year for the first time.But its about 11 hours away .The only i'll way I will see one of those buckles is if someone showes it too me.lol


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

bcar93 said:


> I was thinking of going this year for the first time.But its about 11 hours away .The only i'll way I will see one of those buckles is if someone showes it too me.lol


aww...c'mon

Myself and several others travel 15+ hrs per shoot, yearly to come out your way.... come on out to the Texas Pro/Am, you will NOT be disappointed.:darkbeer:


Road Trip!!


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Paris*

Going to try to make the trip with a couple of others .Surely some of you AT'ers have won a buckle.Let's hear about it .


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Paris is an Awesome shoot..I am looking forward to it!


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

bcar93 said:


> I hear the pro/am in Paris is a great shoot any commients


Come on and see us. You will not be disappointed with anything at the shoot. Only thing that will disappoint you is having to leave such a great place afterwards.

Chris


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Paris is a great shoot. The town really takes care of the archers that are in town for the ASA. Everywhere you look has a "Welcome Archers" sign out front. I have always wanted to win this shoot more than any other besides the classic because of those buckles. A woman that I shoot with won a buckle in 2007 in Paris and It is SWEET! Hopefully I can pull out a win in Paris and take home one of those buckles. Thanks Paris Texas chamber of commerce for giving these buckles to the winners


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

3dshooter25 said:


> I have always wanted to win this shoot more than any other besides the classic because of those buckles. A woman that I shoot with won a buckle in 2007 in Paris and It is SWEET! Hopefully I can pull out a win in Paris and take home one of those buckles. Thanks Paris Texas chamber of commerce for giving these buckles to the winners


This is me, although I have never been able to make it. I hope to make it this year and I would love to take home a buckle too. Open A is a tough class to win in though! I've come close! I know one thing though, I'll have to shoot a lot better than I did in Columbus. As long as I shoot as good as I am capable of, and shoot like I did in Florida, I'll have a shot :wink:


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

bcar93 said:


> I was thinking of going this year for the first time.But its about 11 hours away .The only i'll way I will see one of those buckles is if someone showes it too me.lol


Quit jerking you're fellow AT'ers around and tell them how you really shoot.

This guy is Bad *****


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

Kadob is just making fun of my ability because I am not at the level of making bank shots on coyotes and hitting the 14 as he did in Gainsville .Making him a legend.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Coug09 said:


> This is me, although I have never been able to make it. I hope to make it this year and I would love to take home a buckle too. Open A is a tough class to win in though! I've come close! I know one thing though, I'll have to shoot a lot better than I did in Columbus. As long as I shoot as good as I am capable of, and shoot like I did in Florida, I'll have a shot :wink:


 I know what you mean. I got 2nd place in Gainesville and Columbus in Open A this year and I hope I can break through and finally win one in Paris. Good luck to you in Paris. Maybe we will be shooting together.


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

I know man got 2nd in open c in columbus .We have a great group of local shooter to shoot whith like Kadob,Dotkiller,bowhunterJ that keep trying to one up each other and I personally think it makes you a better shooter and im thankful for that compotiton and friendship that comes with it.I wish I could have seen the shot Kadob made on that coyote they said it was an impossible shot.


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

3dshooter25 said:


> Paris is a great shoot. The town really takes care of the archers that are in town for the ASA. Everywhere you look has a "Welcome Archers" sign out front. I have always wanted to win this shoot more than any other besides the classic because of those buckles. A woman that I shoot with won a buckle in 2007 in Paris and It is SWEET! Hopefully I can pull out a win in Paris and take home one of those buckles. Thanks Paris Texas chamber of commerce for giving these buckles to the winners


Ahhhh, finally put 2+2 together!!! Didn't know how to get ahold of ya to congratulate you bud. You're doin awesome this yr, stay solid and it will happen bro!!! I have shot with coug, and he is a shooter too. Hopefully I will be in senior before I gotta shoot against y'all again. lol:wink:


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Here you go. Won this in 2007 and missed out by 3 points in 2008.


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats Bubba do they change the design from year to year?anyone else want to share theirs with us.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

3dshooter25 said:


> I know what you mean. I got 2nd place in Gainesville and Columbus in Open A this year and I hope I can break through and finally win one in Paris. Good luck to you in Paris. Maybe we will be shooting together.


I hear ya, you're having a great year. I actually tied you in Gainesville but you beat me in 12 count. We lost by 2 points :mg:. That's the second time I've lost by two points. I'd like to pick up my first win as well. Good luck to you too, and I would love to get paired with you in Texas.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Coug09 said:


> I hear ya, you're having a great year. I actually tied you in Gainesville but you beat me in 12 count. We lost by 2 points :mg:. That's the second time I've lost by two points. I'd like to pick up my first win as well. Good luck to you too, and I would love to get paired with you in Texas.


Losing by 2 points really sucks. lol. Last year in Open B I got 2nd place in Open B and lost by 2 points as well. In the last 5 shoots (including Open B last year) Ive got 2nd, 6th, 6th, 2nd, 2nd. Im happy with the top 10 finishes but I want to win one bad. Its seems like I always hit 8's on easy shots or something that prevents me from winning. Coug, Hopefully we can both be on the podium again in Texas. 

Mr. Pibb, Thanks man. I appreciate it and hopefully I will see you and Tracy in Texas.


----------



## Bear Foot old (Sep 22, 2005)

don't forget your rubber it can get alittle wet at times.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

3dshooter25 said:


> Losing by 2 points really sucks. lol. Last year in Open B I got 2nd place in Open B and lost by 2 points as well. In the last 5 shoots (including Open B last year) Ive got 2nd, 6th, 6th, 2nd, 2nd. Im happy with the top 10 finishes but I want to win one bad. Its seems like I always hit 8's on easy shots or something that prevents me from winning. Coug, Hopefully we can both be on the podium again in Texas.
> 
> Mr. Pibb, Thanks man. I appreciate it and hopefully I will see you and Tracy in Texas.



Let's hope!

Good luck to you man!


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

*Paris Pro Am*

Anyone needing any information as far as hotels, restaurants. etc. 
Shoot me a PM .. I live in Paris, Tx..

I'll do my best to HELP everyone out..>>>>>>>>


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

storyteller_usa said:


> Anyone needing any information as far as hotels, restaurants. etc.
> Shoot me a PM .. I live in Paris, Tx..
> 
> I'll do my best to HELP everyone out..>>>>>>>>


any good country bars?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> any good country bars?


theres a real good one up in Hugo, Ok


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

storyteller_usa said:


> Anyone needing any information as far as hotels, restaurants. etc.
> Shoot me a PM .. I live in Paris, Tx..
> 
> I'll do my best to HELP everyone out..>>>>>>>>


who has the best food in town


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

CutTheLoop said:


> aww...c'mon
> 
> Myself and several others travel 15+ hrs per shoot, yearly to come out your way.... come on out to the Texas Pro/Am, you will NOT be disappointed.....


Ditto that, Jimmy. I drove 20 hours to Gainesville, FL in February and 14 hours to Columbus, GA in March. Paris is 4.5 hours. Augusta is 18 hours, London is 20 hours, Metropolis is 15 hours and the Classic will be 6 hours.

11 hours is nothing - heck I work that much in a day.


----------



## MBNC60x (Apr 12, 2004)

Paris is a great shoot and nice facility. Too close to the Indoor Nationals date this year so I can't do both. So, Louisville this year, Paris Next....


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

This a top notch shoot.. the only minor complaint is how long the walk is to the ranges, but at least its not uphill. But everything else is great. Nice facility, super nice people. Plenty of hotels and camping spots.. one of the best places we ate at was at the Elks lodge, they had put out flyers for a special deal for archers..it was good! Plenty of restaurants there. They have a big WM, just about anything you could need is there.
Can't buy beer in Paris though... drive about 10 miles east and you can.
Bring rubber boots, tends to be rainy and muddy this time of year.


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds like a great a great shoot hope I can make it thanks for the imfo.


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

JAG said:


> This a top notch shoot.. the only minor complaint is how long the walk is to the ranges, but at least its not uphill. But everything else is great. Nice facility, super nice people. Plenty of hotels and camping spots.. one of the best places we ate at was at the Elks lodge, they had put out flyers for a special deal for archers..it was good! Plenty of restaurants there. They have a big WM, just about anything you could need is there.
> Can't buy beer in Paris though... drive about 10 miles east and you can.
> Bring rubber boots, tends to be rainy and muddy this time of year.


Paris is now WET>>> Beer at ever gas station inside the city limits..
Several great places to Eat..
Fish Fry
Doc's (steak and fish) AAA++


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> any good country bars?


Crosswire on the loop..having a good band Sat night..Bleu Edmondson ...


----------



## Dreamer1 (Jun 12, 2006)

bcar93 said:


> I was thinking of going this year for the first time.But its about 11 hours away.


Awe come on! 
Get some friends to jump in and ride along.
The weather is supposed to be great.

I just drove my 3 kids (7,6, & 3 years old) to & from Wisconsin this week, by myself - Mom stayed in Texas to work.
22 hours straight thru (each way), and the kiddo's didn't even complain. :angel:


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

3dshooter25 said:


> Paris is a great shoot. The town really takes care of the archers that are in town for the ASA. Everywhere you look has a "Welcome Archers" sign out front. I have always wanted to win this shoot more than any other besides the classic because of those buckles. A woman that I shoot with won a buckle in 2007 in Paris and It is SWEET! Hopefully I can pull out a win in Paris and take home one of those buckles. Thanks Paris Texas chamber of commerce for giving these buckles to the winners



I agree with you blake. The best ASA out there. Those buckles are some great ones. Good luck to everyone there and see you all there.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

does anybody know of anything fun for the wife and little boy to do in paris?i think i remember seeing a playground at the shoot site,but is there any thing else?


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

i'm still trying to find something for my wife and little boy to do in paris. its going to be alot easier trip if i can keep them entertained. anybody know of anything for them to do over there?


----------



## LR-ghost (Nov 19, 2008)

Google Jan and Kay Ranch out of Detroit Texas, it is a Christian based camp that has exotic animals and alot of fun activities for children to do. It is about 30 min from Paris.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks


----------

